# Walmart Express



## Jackie22 (May 5, 2014)

I recently heard that a Walmart Express is coming to our little podunk town, I understand that it is rather a new concept and just a small Walmart selling groceries and gas, anyone here have one or know of one in your area?

This will hurt the local people that have small businesses and the dollar stores...oh well...Walmart marches on.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2014)

We have Walmart Neighborhood Markets here, more like a supermarket, without all the other things that Walmart sells...haven't seen the gas stations yet.


----------



## Pappy (May 5, 2014)

Yep, we have one here in Palm Bay. Shopped there a couple times. Lot like any other market. Not impressed much. We are hooked on Aldis. Cut our bill way down.


----------



## That Guy (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (May 5, 2014)

Love it, TG. We need that sign down here in our markets.


----------



## That Guy (May 5, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Love it, TG. We need that sign down here in our markets.



Scary.


----------



## Bullie76 (May 8, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> We have Walmart Neighborhood Markets here, more like a supermarket, without all the other things that Walmart sells...haven't seen the gas stations yet.



Same in my area.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 8, 2014)

WalMart Express is the same as Alcatraz Lite ...


----------



## Ruth (May 28, 2014)

Very convenient for the basics but not nearly as much choice.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 29, 2014)

Walmart is going to put the convenience stores out of business like they've done to so many others.


----------



## Bullie76 (May 29, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Walmart is going to put the convenience stores out of business like they've done to so many others.



I still like the Dollar General type stores. Great for running in for a few items without having to walk all over a big store like Walmart.


----------



## LindaV (May 31, 2014)

We have a Walmart Super Center. I avoid shopping there. Unfortunately, it is the closest place to get some things I need at a reasonable price a gas is ridiculously expensive.


----------

